# Rare Porsche 930 Turbo Detail Huge turnaround!



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all,

Been a while since I've posted a detail I've done on here so thought I'd post this one I did a couple of weeks ago. This is a Porsche 930 turbo. Quite a rare car now a days and quite special! I knew just by looking at the paint it was going to be a huge turn around and the owner actually thought it was going to need re spraying it was that bad. I told him I would do my best to see how presentable I could get it and if it needs re spraying afterwards then nothing lost.

This is how it started, feeling sorry for its self 








Usual decon carried out including iron x, detar and clay. Then snow foamed again before bringing back inside to blow dry








First opportunity to really look at just how bad the paint work was. And yes it was bad! :doublesho :doublesho









































So it was time to get the rotary out and see what could be done. It was a strange one to polish as it had been re sprayed on a couple of panels so what worked on 1 panel wouldn't work on another. Parts of the car were hard whilst others were very soft. It was a case of testing and patience to get the right result. I never set out to achieve perfection but I was happy with the way the paint reacted. I think these 50/50's speak for themselves


























































And some after polishing 

























































Then treated the trim and put 2 coats of illusion on and car was looking a bit better than when I started!


























And finished

































































Apologies for the quality of the photos, they were taken on my iPhone and I'm by no means a competent photographer!

Thanks for looking


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top job, some great pics too. :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb,great turn around


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning work


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Unnnnnbelievable turnaround there!! :thumb: Like a different car.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic work!

So the big question, what did the owner say?

Did any panels need painting after?


----------



## Ben VXR (May 8, 2014)

Wow 

As soon as I saw the first picture the word 'jesus' just came out my mouth... that is crazy mate, such a good finish!


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> Fantastic work!
> 
> So the big question, what did the owner say?
> 
> Did any panels need painting after?


Let's just say he was impressed, and relieved at the same time since he didn't have to re spray! :buffer: he now wants his Range Rover doing too! I'm just Hoping its in a better condition than this was :lol:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

perfect


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

One of the best turnarounds I have seen on DW; top work, Fella.

BTW, where are you based?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Well saved, that does look nice.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

XtrailAndy said:


> One of the best turnarounds I have seen on DW; top work, Fella.
> 
> BTW, where are you based?


Thanks for the compliment! Appreciate it. I live near huddersfield in West Yorkshire. Think there is a few of us round this end now :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Great Job! awesome car too!


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Well done Mike Lowry would be proud to be seen in that.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

paralla said:


> Well done Mike Lowry would be proud to be seen in that.


:lol::lol: technically it's a Porsche 964 turbo on Bad boys but appreciate the complement :thumb:


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

I know it was a 964 but thought they are similar enough to mention it anyway. 

I think it has the same engine.


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

Those 50:50's are like night and day. Phenomenal!


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

paralla said:


> I know it was a 964 but thought they are similar enough to mention it anyway.
> 
> I think it has the same engine.


Maybe I should have gone for a cruise, and eaten some burger and chips in it, that's one of my Favourite films and car Of all time  I still laugh at Will Smith slamming on to make him get that chip! Think I would have done the same ha


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:

I bet the owner was chuffed to bits


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

You my friend are a genius! Fantastic turnaround on a fave of mine


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW!!!..well done sir cracking job on an uber car..thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a great job


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW!! :doublesho

That car had some NASTY swirl marks on it. I hope you gave the owner a lesson or two about how to maintain it's stunning condition.

Amazing turnaround mate :thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> WOW!! :doublesho
> 
> That car had some NASTY swirl marks on it. I hope you gave the owner a lesson or two about how to maintain it's stunning condition.
> 
> Amazing turnaround mate :thumb:


Cheers mate, yea I mentioned that a decent quality mitt cleans a bit better than his current Gritt filled sponge and chamois :wall::lol:


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Great turnaround


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Some absolutely fantastic 50/50s
Great finish too with a great looking car&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

FABULOUS! - Car and finish


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Excellent finish on a true iconic shape. Good thread


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Excellent finish on a true iconic shape. Good thread


Thanks Matt, appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome job on a proper Porsche. You've earned a shot there my Son.


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wowsers!! That's a night and day improvement. Those 50/50 shots are just crazy! Very nice job.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Southy1978 said:


> Wowsers!! That's a night and day improvement. Those 50/50 shots are just crazy! Very nice job.


Cheers :thumb: nice car on your profile pic by the way


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You brought back a classic porsche in black. Well done mate. As me mate, I love doing a black car that needs lots of correction, it give's you a headache but love when you have finished. Top work mate. Chongo


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work with stunning results.


----------



## det (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks insane! An example of some great work!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Brilliant work - so I'm guessing the owner will be saving his money instead of shelling out for a respray after all

Great photos - and transformation


----------



## dak2v (Dec 27, 2012)

Brilliant turnaround I hope he bought you a drink with the amount of money you saved him


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

What a turn around fantastic job done on a lovely car.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

dak2v said:


> Brilliant turnaround I hope he bought you a drink with the amount of money you saved him


No but I did need a drink when I'd done! And a chiropractor for my back :lol: it's a low car and very curvaceous! But rewarding too.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Did they use a scouring pad to wash it or what, thats criminal, lovely jubbly now though, have to agree with others, it's got to be up there with the best turnarounds on here matey.


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

Wow, lovely car


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

ibiza55 said:


> Did they use a scouring pad to wash it or what, thats criminal, lovely jubbly now though, have to agree with others, it's got to be up there with the best turnarounds on here matey.


Thanks mate appreciate it!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cracking job as always Ben!


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Brigham1806 said:


> Cracking job as always Ben!


Cheers Craig :thumb:


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome turnaround. Awesome pictures. Looks like taken with serious cameras. Seems like iPhone camera is also serious enough.


----------



## boysiehall (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that's a Porsche I would love to own, a real classic


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Simply amazing! How do you get rid of the 50/50 masking tape line? Do you just polish over the line?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

great job, the pics arnt that bad for an iphone if your work is that good i would be looking to get a half decent camera to show them off even more


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

Mate this is just incredible, well done


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Truly amazing mate, what a superb job.


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Excellent work and turn around, bet the owner is absolutely over the moon with that now.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Cheers all, appreciate the comments! He was very impressed indeed! Just hope he has kept it in this condition. I've not seen it since!


----------



## Lee Yoder (Sep 11, 2008)

For someone not trying to achieve perfection, you are pretty damn close!

Later,
Lee


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Well done for a fantastic transformation


----------



## JHK (Jun 24, 2015)

great job great turnaround


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Excellent turnaround on a very nice car! :thumb:

Alex


----------

